
Shipshape RenderMan Art Challenge - mariuz
https://blog.yiningkarlli.com/2020/07/shipshape-renderman-challenge.html
======
Wandfarbe
I like everything of it besides the final composition;

I have no idea whats going on when i just glance over and its not very clear
what this big thing on the left side is if you don't study it in detail;

~~~
lilboiluvr69
I agree completely, you can't even really see the ship. It's too busy.

I can't imagine putting so much effort into the models only to cover them up.

------
toohotatopic
Other participants: [https://renderman.pixar.com/news/renderman-shipshape-art-
cha...](https://renderman.pixar.com/news/renderman-shipshape-art-challenge-
final-results)

------
pjmlp
Impressive how far RenderMan has come.

My graduation project was to port a particle engine from NeXTSTEP to Windows,
and the professor had a RenderMan book that I read cherished back when Riva
TNT and Voodoo were the best one could get on the PC world.

------
jihadjihad
One of the coolest things I've seen in a long time. Extremely clever and such
a great aesthetic. Awesome job!

------
MH15
This is very inspiring to me as a Computer Graphics student! I will join the
competition next time.

